# Advice



## henderson77 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi can anyone offer any advice please?
my family and i are wanting to move from UK to New Zealand. I need to get a job offer first, but im not sure where to look for one, there is a company here in UK said they would provide me a job at the cost of £3000 can anyone help, Im a joiner/carpenter and i know there are jobs for my trade 
PLEASE HELP !


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today

Two biggest job sites for NZ listed above.


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

No, dont pay them.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely don't pay someone to find a job for you. 
If you sign up to a recruitment agency in NZ its free for you. They earn money from the companies they work for in commission.

I'd recommend hard work and determination. Do it all yourself. Search through Seek and Trademe every day. Research the companies you could work for and just send them a cover letter with your CV. It worked for me.

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------

